# How many heads do dogs have?



## GoldenGreenVision (Feb 19, 2012)

So my just-to-verify-you-aren't-a-machine question for registration was "Do dogs have one or two heads"? I had thought this was a just for fun type question so I wrote "They have three heads!". Apparently it wasn't such so I got it wrong.  (that smiley is ridiculous, I just had to use it) 
there are too many answers to that question. Think about it, Hades' (and Hagrid's) dogs had three heads! No they aren't real but this IS a fantastical forum. Also our brain's are divided into our subconscious and conscious minds, it is the same for dogs too (they dream) so simplistically... two heads.

things get interesting when you over think them 

Oh and the second question I had to answer was "what is the second letter of the alphabet". I wrote B, but even this answer isn't the sole option...


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 19, 2012)

GoldenGreenVision said:


> Oh and the second question I had to answer was "what is the second letter of the alphabet". I wrote B, but even this answer isn't the sole option...



True. The correct answer to that one is 'h'.


----------



## Sparkie (Feb 19, 2012)

Not sure about dogs, but in chapter seven of the Book of Daniel (christian Bible) there's a four-headed leopard with four wings.


----------



## Devor (Feb 19, 2012)

Our capacity for overthinking is what makes them great questions for this site. They remind us that we (surely it can't be just me?) sometimes overthink our writing.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 24, 2012)

I also said Cerberus has 3, but 2 was unheard of.

I got it wrong.

...

What can I tell you? I forgot all about Orthrus.

(Poor Orthrus... he can never get out of his brother's three-headed shadow.)


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 1, 2012)

my dog has one head, and I swear it is filled with rocks.  I don't think if he had two he'd be any smarter, he'd just be able to slobber in two directions at once.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 1, 2012)

<= kidding, she really loves her dog.


----------



## Corvus (Mar 1, 2012)

Apparently they have a stuffed two headed dog in a museum somewhere (I think in Russia). From when a doctor was experimenting whit transplantation surgery in the 1950-is.


----------

